# Shadow Cast hull #1



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

First off, congrats on getting hull number one. I think this boat is going to be a smash hit for Ankona. I like the idea of the extended deck. I seriously doubt tabs are needed on this skiff. I also don't think you'l need a 24V trolling motor set-up. As light as that skiff is a 12V 45-55lb Vari-Max is all you'll need to troll all day.

I am anxious to watch this build progress.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> First off, congrats on getting hull number one.  I think this boat is going to be a smash hit for Ankona.  I like the idea of the extended deck.  I seriously doubt tabs are needed on this skiff.  I also don't think you'l need a 24V trolling motor set-up.  As light as that skiff is a 12V 45-55lb Vari-Max is all you'll need to troll all day.
> 
> I am anxious to watch this build progress.



Ditto, no need for a 24v on that skiff.

This should be an interesting and popular thread! Congrats!


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Paul, I was thinking about tabs because I will be fishing a lot by my self. I will run the boat before I add them for sure. On the trolling motor, how many of your guys run a 12 volt system? I have a bud who swears that I will want a 24v system. He thinks that running a 24v at partial power for the day in the long run will be much more efficient. I am almost leaning toward his logic.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

What 12v system do you guys recommend? I am leaning towards a Minn Kota TM


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Super sweet man! I dont see a need for a 24V trolling motor system on this boat. That is just the extra amount of weight with another battery for no reason. I say stay with a 12V system. Cant wait to see some pics of the progress!


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

I will try and gets some pics from Mel soon, looks like I will just go with a 12v system.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

congrats dude, I cant wait to see it. 

I think the grab bar (maybe with a yeti for a seat in front of it) would be killer. 

I agree with everyone else, ride it for a while before you decide if you need trim tabs. 

Are you putting a fuel tank in the front or rear?

I'm guessing that Mel will be working in some type of dry storage in the rear?


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

I really like the idea of a grab bar with a yeti in front, I was also thinking about a couple of rod holders on the grab bar or yeti. Eventually I would like to have a GPS mounted to the grab bar but that will be a a long way off. I need to talk with Mel about the hatches. When we last talked we both a greed that more hatches would complicate things and cost more money. I think I am just going to keep the skiff as simple as I can. I dont want to get away from the principles of simplicity. I also do not plan to store much in the boat, I just want to grab my rods and a dry bag and hit it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Strongarm products for the grab bar and tiller extension. And platforms. Lol


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Mel, going with a 12V system for sure. He was concerned with the additional weight of a 24V system. Should have some photos of the boat soon, the hull is out of the mold. A small change of plans on the cap, instead of a full cap the boat is going to be a semi cap, with a blended front and rear deck. We also agreed on a grab bar with a yeti 45 in front of it. Mel just finished an SUV with this setup and he thinks it will work for the SC as well. 

Question for you guys, I wanted to go with black powder coat on the platform and grab bar. You guys like this better than stainless?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on the ShadowCast. You will love it. No tabs needed.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

color on the grab bar is prefrence. On my copperhead all metal is powder coated black on my suv 17 its all stainless. On the color you picked for the boat either one would look good.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

the anodized(stainless)is better because it is tougher-- powder coat chips--my wedding band did a fine job on a powder coated wheel


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My las copperhead had all the metal powder coated matte black. It was great. Never had an issue. 
Same goes for all the metal on my new copperhead. It's all powdercoated matte black and still no issues. 
I would never consider leavin it plain aluminum. But that's just me.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Have you thought about a perm fuel tank in the bow maybe?

On my first boat one thing I wished I had done was make 10 lists of exactly what I wanted. I changed my mind about 37456 times before I finally made up my mind to just keep it simple. 

Cant wait to see some pics


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

First off, congrats on the boat and welcome aboard. Secondly, on the trolling motor, I have a 12V Minn Kota 55lb Riptide on my ECC Caiman and it lasts longer than I can fish in a day. Invest in a good AGM battery and you will be fine.
Lastly, this thread needs some pics. I'm looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Talked to Mel again today, he said that he would def go with a 12v system. He was concerned with the extra weight in the front of the boat with 2 battery's. The hull is out of the mold so I should be getting some good pics tonight. I will post them as soon as I get them.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> Talked to Mel again today, he said that he would def go with a 12v system. He was concerned with the extra weight in the front of the boat with 2 battery's. The hull is out of the mold so I should be getting some good pics tonight. I will post them as soon as I get them.



I can smell the fresh fiberglass from here!!!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

That'll teach ya to get married!  ;D

Pete


> the anodized(stainless)is better because it is tougher-- powder coat chips--my wedding band did a fine job on a powder coated wheel


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

No pics tonight guys I think Mel has been slammed with work. I am sure he will have some to me soon, they will be worth the wait.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Stringers









Tunnel









The trailer is going to be a custom Float On that Mel is having them build for the SC line


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

the fuel tank is going to be a removable set up in the back of the boat, TM battery is going up front for reduced wiring.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, looks great! Where would you put a bilge pump? Do the sides drain to the middle? 2 bilge pumps? Never had a tunnel so I'm just wondering.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

So cool!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

> Wow, looks great! Where would you put a bilge pump? Do the sides drain to the middle? 2 bilge pumps? Never had a tunnel so I'm just wondering.


The floor should be higher then the tunnel.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

> > Wow, looks great! Where would you put a bilge pump? Do the sides drain to the middle? 2 bilge pumps? Never had a tunnel so I'm just wondering.
> 
> 
> The floor should be higher then the tunnel.


this is true, false floor will sit flush with the stringers.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Where does the Shadowcast sit in relation to the Copperhead and SUV? How is it different? Obviously it has a tunnel, but what is the market niche for this hull?


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I think the market niche for this hull is for someone looking for an economical skiff that will run well with a 9.9 and up to a 20 hp. It will also be of interest to the Gheenoe and Riverhawk crowd as well. The  tunnel will allow for some shallower running and does not seem to affect the poling at all. Today while I was wet testing one with Mel it turned on a dime right from the center as it should. the strakes incorporated into the bottom of the hull makes that possible. And best of all you get a great little skiff that will leave you with enough money left over to actually get out and use it.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

So its cheaper than a 14 suv? lower sides than SUV?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> So its cheaper than a 14 suv? lower sides than SUV?


Yes, it's cheaper than the SUV.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> So its cheaper than a 14 suv? lower sides than SUV?


ShadowCast hull starts at $3950.


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

I like cheap. It may suit me. Waiting for the videos to show up.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I like cheap. It may suit me. Waiting for the videos to show up.


I'm trying to shoot a video on Saturday if Mel let's me steal the skiff for a Little bit.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Take some pics of my boat if you are at the shop!


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey guys, I have been working on Mel to send me some new pics but I think he is swamped right now. On another topic, I need some help or advice from some experienced guys here. I was talking with my dad last night about fishing by myself safely and we were trying to think of what I would need to keep in the boat to keep me safe. Can you guys list what you normally keep in your boat? I know that I will not be going far in this thing but I want to be as safe as I can. Thoughts on what I will need to pack in my dry bag?


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Toilet paper.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

A gun..


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

All good suggestions, but you both left off


BEER

(get your priorities straight) ;D

Pete


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Epirb
Life raft
2 vhfs
2 gps'
2 compasses
Food and water for a week (stored in life raft)
Intensive first aid kit
Cash
Gun
Flares
2 spot messengers
A float plan
Oh wait, im not on "the hull truth" right now lol 
A flask of crown will do, carry on ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Coast guard requirements... You'll be fine. 
I don't have a VHF, or epirb. Cause I have an iPhone. It does everything I need it to. Works like a charm in Flamingo as well. And I have the navionics app as a back up gps.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

It really depends on where you are doing most of your fishing. If you are going to be in area like the everglades then I take a lot of things I wouldnt take if I was in biscayne bay or the keys. 

GPS and phones can fail so as a back up I like to always have a chart just in case. Even in airplanes with all sorts of high tech gadgets and sateltie based naviagtional equipment charts are still carried. Also a handheld VHF doesnt hurt to have. Handheld doesnt have good range but in an emergency coast gaurd antenna will usually pick you up. If you are in an area like the backcountry of the glades then you may want to have a 20ft extension chord so you can tie the antenna to top of push pole and hold it up in the air to extend your VHF range over the mangroves.

Standard stuff like flares, life jackets, and noise maker (whistle or horn) and fire exinguisher. 

Also, duct tape is something I like to carry on long trips. No particular reason but it is something that is very useful. It can be used in so many differenct applications. Can even use it to patch a whole in your boat if you had too.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

O, almost forgot. I know that wearing the kill switch laniard doesnt look cool, or sound cool, or feel cool but definatley wear it especially if you are alone. I used to think that it would never happen to me and that nothing would happen and i would never get thrown out of the boat but you just never know. After reading a few stories and a close call I wear it every time I run the boat. I was running the boat by myself in broad day light and I saw an object in the water so I made a hard left and I was almsot thrown out of the boat. Boat would have continued on at ful throttle and I would have been left stranded in the water.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Second on the kill switch. I know of two people who are no longer with us because of being alone and being thrown from the boat. Never thought in my youth, that I would one day say that.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the help. I will def wear a kill switch. My parents had a bass boat when I was in high school and I never wore the kill switch when driving it, looking back I was a total idiot. That thing would do 70 with me in it alone. I appreciate all of the emergency suggestions, I have a lot of time on the water in fresh water but no salt experience whatsoever. I know that I am stepping into a totally different ball game now and I don't want to get myself into a bind that I cannot get out of.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

You guys serious about the gun? I have a few Glocks but geez?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I've run into many crazy people and a few crack heads on my fishing adventures, my truck has been broken into once befor at the boat ramp as well. You have the right to cary a fire arm might as well use it...


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

> I've run into many crazy people and a few crack heads on my fishing adventures, my truck has been broken into once befor at the boat ramp as well. You have the right to cary a fire arm might as well use it...


I can only imagine what it's like down there at the ramps, but up here in the panhandle it seems like the ramps attract the crazies... It may sound like overkill but I carry at all times when on the water...


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> I've run into many crazy people and a few crack heads on my fishing adventures, my truck has been broken into once befor at the boat ramp as well. You have the right to cary a fire arm might as well use it...


Crackheads at the dock...lol Do the Methheads know about this? I'm sure the Methheads wouldn't like the crackheads muscling in on their turf! lol
Seriously though. For those of you with electric start. Do anyone you carry emergency start power? Like a battery jumper or even solar for those trips deep into the back waters? How about tools? If you could only carry a few tools, what would they be? Speaking of weapons or weapons that function as MORE THAN JUST a weapon. I'll be keeping my trusty machete on-board!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

well, what motor do you have? Most of these smaller motors (and most bigger motors for that matter) can be hand cranked. Anything between 25-90 hp should be easy to hand crank. So an emergency start up kit prob isnt neccesary. Like to carry a spare aluminum prop and nut and proper tool to remove and put on. 

As for other tools, maybe a leatherman or "multi tool" would be a good option. Small bucket or something to bail water in situation that bilge fails or cannot keep up with water coming in. A small bait bucket saved my gheenoe from sinking one day. And I almost decided to not bring it. 

if you do bring a gun just dont point down. or else your gonna have to use the duct tape to fix it.


----------



## mikeshows (Mar 23, 2012)

congrats on the shadow cast, as far as tools i went to west marine and bought a small tool kit that floats , it doesnt have much but it does have a lot of the basics that you may need in one of those moments.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Don't forget you can crank off of your trolling battery if you have one as long as it isn't totally out of juice.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Regarding tool kits and boats, match the tools to the fasteners aboard.
Easy enough to look at the fastener types and see what needs to be carried.
Make sure the screw drivers fit the heads, too large or small a tip is frustrating and dangerous.
Don't forget a set of diagonal cutters, they cut hooks too. Keep it simple and limited.
Store in a water-proof container along with spare spark plug, light bulbs and fuses.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

> Regarding tool kits and boats, match the tools to the fasteners aboard.
> Easy enough to look at the fastener types and see what needs to be carried.
> Make sure the screw drivers fit the heads, too large or small a tip is frustrating and dangerous.
> Don't forget a set of diagonal cutters, they cut hooks too. Keep it simple and limited.
> Store in a water-proof container along with spare spark plug, light bulbs and fuses.



TPaper! 


I have never had an issue with "Methheads" or any others problems at ramps. When are you guys using these ramps? I have yet to see a person with a drug problem being up that early.



Not to get too Political ,but as the story starts to become more clear everyday with the shooting death of the 17 yr old in Sanford the Country and Europe are seeing what F***** ** gun laws Florida has like "Stand your Ground".


Most people don't realize, but the drug dealers for years have been using that Law in defense of killing rivals and it has worked well in their favor. Even if they are "The bad Guys" murder is still murder. 

Take notice at what the rest of Our Country and Europe thinks about Florida!

I'm not at all against OUR right to bare arms, but having every Tom, Dick and Harry packing 24/7 is going to always have bad outcomes.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

To add to what Brett said: if you are at all mechanically inclined, outboards (2000year and up) are very standardized when it comes to the fastners. You can almost strip a yamaha f350 down to a bare block with a 10mm , 12mm, and 14 mm and some needle nose pliers..


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > Regarding tool kits and boats, match the tools to the fasteners aboard.
> > Easy enough to look at the fastener types and see what needs to be carried.
> > Make sure the screw drivers fit the heads, too large or small a tip is frustrating and dangerous.
> > Don't forget a set of diagonal cutters, they cut hooks too. Keep it simple and limited.
> ...


Im all for the carry of weapons, we cant judge or understand every single persons scenario in the U.S.
Put i do agree with you brasil. I think it should be harder to have a cwp. Anything more than a speeding ticket and you lose your cwp kinda thing. But thats not gonna stop criminals anyways.. They could care less if the gun is stolen..


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thread derail..anyways.

Let's see some boat pictures!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I never said at the ramp, I don't always fish from my Gheenoe. When you go hiking the back roads of mims or even on the refuge you run into alot of different people. And it would be more piece of mind considering I'm not exactly beefy.. Point is you never know who your going to run into or where.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

> I never said at the ramp, I don't always fish from my Gheenoe. When you go hiking the back roads of mims or even on the refuge you run into alot of different people. And it would be more piece of mind considering I'm not exactly beefy.. Point is you never know who your going to run into or where.


I ran into a naked fat girl as she tried to duck down behind the dash of a truck one day around patillo creek. It was humorous to say the least - 270 lbs of naked fatness trying to hide in that little cab. Her boyfriend/husband/client was in there with her it turns out. I was skared.




If that was any of you guys, my apologies.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

> > I never said at the ramp, I don't always fish from my Gheenoe. When you go hiking the back roads of mims or even on the refuge you run into alot of different people. And it would be more piece of mind considering I'm not exactly beefy.. Point is you never know who your going to run into or where.
> 
> 
> I ran into a naked fat girl as she tried to duck down behind the dash of a truck one day around patillo creek.  It was humorous to say the least - 270 lbs of naked fatness trying to hide in that little cab. Her boyfriend/husband/client was in there with her it turns out. I was skared.
> ...



That was you???? Err, I mean.... wow, that must've been embarrassing... And she only weighs 255 - quit exaggerating.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

> I never said at the ramp, I don't always fish from my Gheenoe. When you go hiking the back roads of mims or even on the refuge you run into alot of different people. And it would be more piece of mind considering I'm not exactly beefy.. Point is you never know who your going to run into or where.


My mistake.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

This is an interesting thread. I just read all 5 pages of it. As far as a firearm, If you can *legally* carry a weapon, DO SO, and carry everywhere you are allowed by law. If not all the time, learn to guess very well as to when you may need a weapon. Sort of like a parachute, there is no substitute. I am sure Florida is like Texas and particularly near the Texas/Mexico Border, the crime rate has increased tremendously and crime has spread so you never know when you may have a confrontation with who knows what. *Admittedly the best path is to back away, but sometime they won't let you do that*. In our area one may encounter anything from the simple idiot cooking a little meth to armed mules carrying backpacks of smuggled weed or cocaine, or an armed coyotes with a group of smuggled illegals. Either of the last two and you have a serious problem to deal with. Particularly in the Boca Chica and South Bay Areas. Again I am a strong advocate of the legally armed citizen. I spent over 30 years carrying everyday. Now that I am retired and Federal Bill 218 allows me to carry as an honorably retired law enforcement officer, anywhere in the USA, I still carry everywhere I go. Even when I went to Ankona to pick up my Copperhead. As a personal note, there are few things which make me feel more secure in a hostile environment than a Govt. Mod 1911 cal..45ACP stuffed in a good inside the waistband holster concealed under my shirt. If you carry, always carry at least one reload. If your state requires a concealed carry license, spend the few hours it requires and get it. Carry something large caliber, that will hurt if it hits you, and loaded with ammunition which will create a large wound channel.  Then carry, particularly to places we go as backcountry fishermen. Ok I have overkilled that one, and didn't say a damned thing about trailers or SUVs. In my experience with my copperhead I believe the "floaton" is one of the best trailers on the market, but that is just my two cents.  I also suspect after reading this someone will classify me as some type of nut, which I may very well be, who wouldn't have some radical ideas after 30+ years of Law Enforcement in a metro area with a population of around one and a quarter million people. I simply have seen many instances in which if the victim had been armed, they may not have been injured as seriously, or killed, as they were. I don't feel everyone should carry, as I said at the beginning "if you can legally carry" The spell checker is not spell checking so please overlook my mispellings. [smiley=2cents.gif]


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

> This is an interesting thread. I just read all 5 pages of it. As far as a firearm, If you can *legally* carry a weapon, DO SO, and carry everywhere you are allowed by law. If not all the time, learn to guess very well as to when you may need a weapon. Sort of like a parachute, there is no substitute. I am sure Florida is like Texas and particularly near the Texas/Mexico Border, the crime rate has increased tremendously and crime has spread so you never know when you may have a confrontation with who knows what. *Admittedly the best path is to back away, but sometime they won't let you do that*. In our area one may encounter anything from the simple idiot cooking a little meth to armed mules carrying backpacks of smuggled weed or cocaine, or an armed coyotes with a group of smuggled illegals. Either of the last two and you have a serious problem to deal with. Particularly in the Boca Chica and South Bay Areas. Again I am a strong advocate of the legally armed citizen. I spent over 30 years carrying everyday. Now that I am retired and Federal Bill 218 allows me to carry as an honorably retired law enforcement officer, anywhere in the USA, I still carry everywhere I go. Even when I went to Ankona to pick up my Copperhead. As a personal note, there are few things which make me feel more secure in a hostile environment than a Govt. Mod 1911 cal..45ACP stuffed in a good inside the waistband holster concealed under my shirt. If you carry, always carry at least one reload. If your state requires a concealed carry license, spend the few hours it requires and get it. Carry something large caliber, that will hurt if it hits you, and loaded with ammunition which will create a large wound channel.  Then carry, particularly to places we go as backcountry fishermen. Ok I have overkilled that one, and didn't say a damned thing about trailers or SUVs. In my experience with my copperhead I believe the "floaton" is one of the best trailers on the market, but that is just my two cents.  I also suspect after reading this someone will classify me as some type of nut, which I may very well be, who wouldn't have some radical ideas after 30+ years of Law Enforcement in a metro area with a population of around one and a quarter million people. I simply have seen many instances in which if the victim had been armed, they may not have been injured as seriously, or killed, as they were. I don't feel everyone should carry, as I said at the beginning "if you can legally carry" The spell checker is not spell checking so please overlook my mispellings. [smiley=2cents.gif]


I couldn't agree more, my line of thought has always been, always be aware of your surroundings, keep a level head and always carry. Remember the only person that is untimately responsible for your safety is you. (see highlighted/*BOLD* statement above) If you choose to carry, GET TRAINED (the CWP class to initially get the permit does not count, real training from a reputable instructor on both shooting technique & the proper mindset when carrying) and shoot at the range as much as you are able. It is an aquired skill and if you don't practice you will not be prepared if (God forbid) you ever have to draw your weapon.

I normally don't reply to these types of topics, as this isn't a gun board. I realize not everybody will agree, I respect their opinion too. JMO

As for the current politically charged / media feeding frenzy going on in Florida right now, I don't have the all the facts about the Treyvon/Zimmerman case... So I will refrain from commenting, except to say that I have read the entire police report & I trust police officers alot more than I trust any media  outlet. I'm not passing judgment on either the deceased or the shooter until the investigation is over. 

I feel all too aften special interests on *both* sides are too quick to dance in the blood of the dead just to score political points on the other side, and that frustrates me to no end. If all parties would step back and cool off things would go alot smoother in all instances... Again JMO


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Carrying guns on boats locally is just plain pointless, Unless you plan to go to the bahamas or some far off location, then lock and load.........................


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow. Start a new thread for this. Yall are "killing" the OPs thread.

I'm pro NRA.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

> Wow. Start a new thread for this. Yall are "killing" the OPs thread.
> 
> I'm pro NRA.



I think the OP brought it up. You ask questions about what to bring and a lot are going to say guns.  

Anyway when the 1st Shadow Cast Hull is done and in the hands of the new owner a NEW thread needs to be started.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah, he did.. but he asked what to bring not why to bring it and all the drama that unfolds around it. 

Congrats on the new rig!


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Irc, thanks for what I believe is a little agreement with my post. After reading in a couple places "carry a weapon", I believe specifically "Glock". I posted a few of my thoughts. Yes, I did leave out the training, however, that is not something that is acquired in a week or two of class. It takes the classes, practice, more practice (not all range time but tactical use of cover vs concelament, movement, the legality of deadly force and much much more) but most of all experience. I am not speaking of range experience shooting paper targets, I am refering to response to many different types of requests for police service. Violent ones, those are the real teachers for this subject, execute a few hot felony warrants, those are good also, and several years of infantry in the middle 1960s. Those are how I got here. Carrying is the individual choice. I've chosen to do so, and through the points mentioned above I am very comfortable with a weapon. Oh, and the "god fobid if you ever have to draw your weapon" you won't be prepared. I agree 100%. That is worse than being unarmed. The real life changer is when you pull the trigger. I truly *do not believe anyone *is ever really prepared for that one. You better know what the limits are, and no matter how justified you are get ready for the wrongful death law suit. I realize everyone on this board is entitled to their opinions, but they are no more entitled to their opinion than I or anyone else to their opinion. The southern Texas Beaches and Texas/Mexico border is a much different place than Florida, and a much different place than that border and beaches were even 5 years ago. Oh, when I mentioned armed mules or coyotes, I was not refering to animals. Should anyone have any doubts, read the papers from Laredo, Brownsville, Mcallen and some of the other border cities.

As far as the mess going on in Florida involving the recent shooting death of the young individual mentioned in your original post. It is very very tragic, however, I believe justice will prevail. We have a great system in this country called the Grand Jury. When all the evidence is presented I have to believe right will be served. Should the case go to trial again, I believe right will prevail. When I find that not to be true, is the time I realize I have wasted my entire adult life.

The police reports you mentioned, I have not seen them nor do I have any desire to read them. I have written, read, reviewed, and approved enough incident reports, that if I never see another I will not feel I missed anything.

As far as side tracking this thread, that was not my intent. However, I am not offering any apology.  I simply noticed several references to "carry a weapon", and some of the odd ball incidents which were mentioned. None of which I believe would justify even displaying a weapon if one were carrying. 

Now back to the original thread, I suspect you will very much enjoy your new shadow cast. Post pics, I really like the concept of an even lighter skiff requiring less power and capable of handling a bit rougher water. I am pleased with my rig from Ankona, but I am subject to impulse buying on new boats.

Irc, you almost sound like you are now or perhaps are former LE, If so PM me. I generally don't respond in this manner, however, it is my thoughts on the matter.

Now let me see how much criticism I can draw with this post. One of the things I have noticed about this board is criticism seems to outweigh constructive information.

But the board is fun always interesting, and above all related to something I greatly enjoy, Shallow Water Fishing and poling skiffs. So I am not going away.

Any of you guys get to Texas, let me know. I almost always have room for one more person in my Copperhead, if not we will take the bigger boat.

And yes perhaps someone should start a thread dedicated to concealed carry or whatever it is refered to in Florida. But started by someone from there who knows what they are talking about. I don't know a damned thing about the Florida Penal Code, but I am very well versed in that of Texas.

Ok guys have at it.     [smiley=good-night.gif]


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

> One of the things I have noticed about this board is criticism seems to outweigh constructive information.]



You can't be serious??? 
The only criticism I have seen has been of your derailing this thread. Tell me what your diatribes on guns have to do with a new build.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> someone should start a thread dedicated to concealed carry


Easily done, see Off Topic section for a continuation of the firearm discussion

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1329699549



Now returning this thread back to the topic of the new ShadowCast,
look carefully at the tunnel, it's not a full tunnel, it's a pocket tunnel.
That means running depth is going to be controlled by the location
of the water inlet on the outboard, and how much damage
you're willing to incur on your prop and skeg...don't go thinking
that this'll let you run in less than 10 inches of water without
chewing up the bottom and your lower unit.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Bluezone, love the reply. As far as the derail, weapons were brought up long before I originally read this. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Got a small update on the skiff. I spoke with Mel yesterday and the boat should be ready to go by the end of the month. I think the main thing holding progress up is the trailer. Mel does not think he will have it from float on until the end of April. 

I got to spend some time yesterday with Jams97ls fishing here in savannah. things looks great until flipper showed up and absolutely dominated the creek. It was wild seeing the pack just push right to the bank chasing reds. The last dolphin left came right up to the boat and then cut out of the channel giving a few victory jumps haha. I guess he was full. Anyhow, I got to spend some time on the poling platform for a bit. This was the first time that I had ever poled a boat and I have to say that I loved it. Fishing with a TM is nice but it was really nice to just have a silent push. this summer we plan on doing a lot of poling in the flats up here... I will def have to get better. 

On my boat, after much discussion with Jams we agreed that I should go ahead and have tabs put on the boat. I saw first hand how much a small amount of wind will do the the area and I am glad that mine will have the tabs. Here is the list of what I plan on doing right now. I am totally open to input from you guys. 

Shadow Cast Build
• Ice Blue Hull/Ice Blue Cap
• Black hatch for the bow, if the rear deck has a hatch I would like it to match the front hatch
• Manual jack plate
• Black powder coated poling platform, will use Sea Deck for padding on platform. If possible I would like to mount one rod holder to it
• Black powder coated grab bar with feet to hold a yeti
• Rod holders on the sides if possible, no carpet. Will use Sea Deck for rod and reel padding
• drain plug a high quality screw in type plug, I do not want to use the press fit rubber style
• Trailer must have the swinging tongue to fit skiff in garage
• Lenco trim tabs and bilge pump, will run on small battery mounted in the back of the boat to run these.
• Minn Kota Riptide SE 55lbs of thrust on bow, will use optima battery in bow to run this.

On the TM, does anyone have any good pics of a nice clean installation of there TM? I want to make this thing bullet proof as far as the connections go.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

looking forward to pics of the boat!!! saving $$ every day towards mine!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Im assuming this skiff was delivered to the OP? Pics!?


----------

